# mettre /(se)  remettre /remise en question



## tom29

Buenas noches

Me encuentro perdido entre las varias maneras de decirlo ademas del que no sepa si son correctas.

Cuestionarse : se remettre en question ?
Cuestionar algo/alguien (poner en entredicho) : mettre/remttre en question ?
Poner en cuestion : mettre/remettre en question ? 
Ponerse en cuestion : se remettre en question ?

estoy en lo cierto ?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## GURB

Bonjour,
Je vais essayer de te répondre.
_cuestionar algo_= (re)mettre en question. NB Remettre en question est aujourd'hui plus fréquent que mettre en question mais le sens est le même. C'est ainsi que tu diras p.e. _cuestionar una información_; les synonymes sont: _poner en entredicho, poner en tela de juicio_.
On ne peut, à mon sens, l'employer pour une personne.
*Cuestionarse*= forme pronominale du même verbe; le sens est le même= être remis en question
_Se cuestionan actualmente muchos principios_ _morales_=...sont remis en question.
*cuestionarse* peut aussi vouloir dire, se poser la question de savoir. Ex: me estoy cuestionando si debo...Pas très académique, j'en conviens, mais cependant accepté.
Poner en cuestión et ponerse...sont des gallicismes.


----------



## tom29

Pero como puedo decir "remettre quelqu'un en question" y particularmente "se remettre soi-même en question".

Porque tengo la impresion que todas las expresiones no se aplican para las personas sino para las cosas o los conceptos.

*Poner en tela de juicio/en entredicho/ en cuestion*  alguien
*Cuestionar* alguien

Me cuestiono para seguir adelante. Es correcto ?


----------



## Loubass

Hola Tom29,

efectivamente son correctos:

* *Cuestionar algo*: aunque creo que utilizamos más:
"*poner en duda*": _no pongas en duda lo que digo._
"*poner en entredicho*": _los períódicos ponen en entredicho la palabra del presidente._
"*poner en tela de juicio*": c'est plus soutenu. Peut-être tu peux le trouver dans un journal ou quelque chose comme ça. _Los jueces que dirigían el caso ponían en tela de juicio el hecho de que el criminal se mostrara tan dócil._

_* _*Cuestionarse algo*odemos decir évidemment: _Yo misma me cuestiono la existencia de Dios._ Un peu bizarre mais employé de toute façon.
"*Plantearse*": _Me estoy planteando si viajar el año que viene a Francia o a Alemania"._ Le verbe a le sens de se mettre en question, mais on l'emploie plus.
"*Dudar*": Ce verbe a un sens plutôt négatif. Dans la phrase: "Dudo que mis padres vengan antes de las 8" directement on ne pense pas à une autre possibilité. On mets "_que_" et l'emploi du subjonctif est obligatoire, bien sûr.

En cuanto a cuestionar alguien, normalement tu te remets en question sur quelqu'un ou plutôt sur ce que personne dis ou fait?

Corrige-moi et dis-moi aussi les equivalences en français des verbes, ok?
Au revoir!


----------



## tom29

Buenas tardes

te propongo : "normalement tu remets en question quelqu'un par rapport à cee qu'il dit ou ce qu'il fait.

Quiero saber como se dice "se remettre en question", por ejemplo cuando actuas mal o dices una tonteria, "je me remets en question, je remets en question mon attitude, ce que j'ai dit, ce que j'ai fait". es una introspeccion, para tratar de ver sus actos de una manera objetiva o de otra forma. Y quiero saber como se dice eso.


----------



## Mirelia

Sólo para recordar que "(re)mettre en question quelqu'un", va en castellano con preposición: "poner en cuestión/en entredicho/en tela de juicio" a alguien".

Por lo demás, es muy instructivo el desarrollo que se está haciendo sobre esta fórmula.


----------



## tom29

Los equivalentes en frances son : 

- (se) (re)mettre en question
- se questionner

No encuentro otros mas, espera otras proposiciones.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## lucecita25

D’ailleurs, le Lion est tellement sûr de lui *qu’il est rare qu’il ne se remette en question*; ce qui bien sûr est un handicap majeur pour les natifs de ce signe. Ils peuvent à un certain moment se retrouver dans une situation incontrôlable ce qui aura des conséquences dramatiques pour leur fierté et leur image.  


lo que yo entendí es que: "Leo es tan seguro de sí que rara vez se cuestiona." 




alguien tiene una mejor traducción?  mil gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mariarayen

En Argentina se entendería perfectamente con "se cuestiona", cuestionarse se usa con esa acepción.


----------



## grandluc

¡Hola paisana!

Personnellement, je n'en utilise que deux:
mettre quelque chose en question: _poner algo en tela de juicio _(choses)
se remettre en question: _cuestionarse _(personnes)


----------



## Nelsinablue

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*
Compruebe en nuestros diccionarios antes de lanzar una pregunta si ya existen otros hilos anteriores.
​
Hola todos, 

Prodriais ayudarme con esta frase ?

Gracias por antemano.

A l’heure où tout notre système économique *est remis en question*, la consommation « responsable » devient une évidence aux yeux de nombreux individus.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Je changerais la phrase: ... en que se vuelve a cuestionar todo nuestro sistema económico, el consumo .../ .... se pone en tela de juicio todo nuestro sistema económico ...

"À l'heure où" : consulter ce fil: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1178244


----------



## LaMaCaRa

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola Colegas!!!

¿Será que alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar con esto? Este es un extracto de un texto donde se habla del holocausto:

Cette absence de toute* remise en question* publique et de toute vérification de ce dogme n'a entraîné que diffamations, morts et souffrances [...]

No sé que traduce "remise en question"... será un término político, o algo así

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme...
MIL GRACIAS
SaLuDoS


----------



## silvana75

Bonsoir,
Finalement personne n'a vraiment répondu il me semble...
Comment dit-on "se remettre en question"? Ça signifie en français tenter d'être objectif sur soi-même, s'interroger sur sa conduite et éventuellement reconnaître ses torts.
Je crois que "cuestionarse" ne s'utilise pas pour une personne (j'ai vérifié dans le RAE et le dico de María Moliner). 
Merci d'avance aux hispanistes de nous faire part de leur traduction!


----------



## silvana75

Oui merci, ce mot existe aussi en français et en espagnol et il s'approche du sens. Mais "se remettre en question" est plus négatif il me semble... 
Quand on dit "il ne veut pas se remettre en question", ça signifie "il ne veut pas admettre qu'il a tort". 
D'autres propositions?


----------



## quethibum

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Resucito este hilo para ver si alguien puede ayudar con la traducción de "se remettre en question", por lo visto la duda de silvana75 quedó un poco en el aire, quizás ahora haya más suerte dando con la respuesta.

La frase a la que llevo dándole vueltas desde hace un buen momento es "_Le representant syndical objecte que _[dans ce processus] _l’égalité et la justice ne concerneront pas les managers, auxquels il ne sera pas demandé de *se remettre en question.*_", es un documento sobre sindicatos, sobre despidos, remplazos y futuras contrataciones de empleados (los managers por lo visto no se verán afectados directamente, no se tocarán sus puestos, mientras que los pobres empleados sí se verán confrontados a la ley del mercado y tendrían que postular por su propio puesto... ¡así de mal está la cosa!).

No me parece que "*cuestionarse*" encaje en este contexto, o en todo caso para mí cuando alguien "se cuestiona" va acompañado de un complemento (se cuestiona sobre su vida, se cuestiona sobre los pasos a seguir), aunque tal vez no conozco todas las acepciones del término... corríjanme si me equivoco.
Buscando en diversas fuentes he encontrado "*ponerse en tela de juicio*", pero al igual que con "cuestionar(se)", no sé si es posible que uno mismo se ponga (a sí mismo) en tela de juicio; también he visto "*replantearse*" que tampoco me saca del problema. A ver si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia.

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

quethibum said:


> NUEVA PREGUNTA​
> "_Le representant syndical objecte que _[dans ce processus] _l’égalité et la justice ne concerneront pas les managers, auxquels il ne sera pas demandé de *se remettre en question.*_", es un documento sobre sindicatos, sobre despidos, remplazos y futuras contrataciones de empleados (los managers por lo visto *no se verán afectados directamente, no se tocarán sus puestos*, mientras que los pobres empleados sí se verán confrontados a la ley del mercado y tendrían que postular por su propio puesto... ¡así de mal está la cosa!).


Aquí, en efecto, no se trata de que los directivos no se cuestionen a sí mismos, sino de que no tienen por qué cuestionar la continuidad de su puesto de trabajo (_nos podríamos preguntar: ¿por qué no tienen que hacerlo? Probablemente porque ellos forman parte de los que deciden_).  

Por lo tanto, se puede expresar de varias formas, una de ellas siendo la que ya has esbozado tú misma:

- *cuyos puestos de trabajo no se verán afectados*


----------



## quethibum

Gracias (¡de nuevo!) Víctor


----------



## jprr

Víctor Pérez said:


> - *cuyos puestos de trabajo no se verán afectados*


Je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure façon de rendre l'idée exprimée en français...

La "_*remise en question*_" (qui ne sera pas demandée) ne porte pas_* sur les postes de travail, mais sur les managers*_ *eux mêmes* et ce qu'ils sont
- c'est à dire leurs actions, leur façon d'agir, de réagir, de diriger l'entreprise, et globalement les "certitudes" qui guident ces conduites.


----------



## quethibum

Merci jppr, tout à fait claire ton explication, on va voir si quelqu'un a une autre proposition pour la traduction, car du coup, on retombe sur "*cuestionarse*"... ¿peut être "*cuestionar su trabajo*", même si j'extrapôle un peu en ajoutant _"trabajo"_? 
Je vais voir si les amis du forum hispanophone ont d'autres pistes.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jprr said:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure façon de rendre l'idée exprimée en français...
> 
> La "_*remise en question*_" (qui ne sera pas demandée) ne porte pas_* sur les postes de travail, mais sur les managers*_ *eux mêmes* et ce qu'ils sont
> - c'est à dire leurs actions, leur façon d'agir, de réagir, de diriger l'entreprise, et globalement les "certitudes" qui guident ces conduites.


Tu as tout à fait raison, *jprr*, je m'étais seulement tenu aux postes de travail... Toutes mes excuses, *Quethibum*!


----------

